# Fabric care for seersucker.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I remember that my mother would iron seersucker and it got all flattened and look funny.

How do you press it without it looking like that but it doesn't look like it was slept in?


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't press my seesucker i just take it out of the dryer and hang it up ..


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Craftyone said:


> I don't press my seesucker i just take it out of the dryer and hang it up ..


Will try that! Thanks!


----------

